# Dying from highlighted hair to brown at home.



## minni4bebe (Sep 21, 2009)

I need some good advice. I currently have brown highlighted hair. I can't afford to get my roots done right now. And trust me, they are getting bad lol. So I need to know the best way to dye it a medium brown at home and the best dye to do the job. TIA!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 21, 2009)

I would probably use demi-permanan color since it's less damaging on your hair. It won't last forever but this is also a good thing in case you want to start highlightig again. Clairol natural instincts is demi-perm and i've always had good results with that. I would get light brown dye though it always tuns out a little darker than pictured. Or, if you have a sallys, i love clairol complements demi-perm and wella color charm demi perm. good luck!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 21, 2009)

I would get a medium brown dye,either ash or neutral, and dye right over the highlights in one single process. I've done it before many times and it always comes out even. I love L'Oreal Excellence and Clairol Perfect 10. They never turn me brassy.


----------



## chynegal (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzVivaGlam* 

 
_I would get a medium brown dye,either ash or neutral, and dye right over the highlights in one single process. I've done it before many times and it always comes out even. I love L'Oreal Excellence and Clairol Perfect 10. They never turn me brassy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that is what i usually do also...i used the the revlon one i thinks its 2.97 at walmart and it works really good.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok i know you are gonna just slap me...But I SOOOOOO Love the color of your hair now...LOVE LOVE...It is so becoming on you...Not many can wear that color.....Loved it in your FOTD

ok I'm done with my nothing to add regarding what you asked!


----------



## MacGoddess21 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use the $2.97 Revlon one too. Its amazing. I'm a fairyl light blonde and I went to dark no problem with it!


----------



## kathyp (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I would probably use demi-permanan color since it's less damaging on your hair. It won't last forever but this is also a good thing in case you want to start highlightig again. Clairol natural instincts is demi-perm and i've always had good results with that. I would get light brown dye though it always tuns out a little darker than pictured. Or, if you have a sallys, i love clairol complements demi-perm and wella color charm demi perm. good luck!_

 
Agreed. I've used NI off and on for the past decade or so. And they do run dark, so you might want to stay away from the medium and darker browns. Also, if your hair pulls a lot of red, go for a neutral or ash. Even some of the the "golden" shades come out really red.


----------



## minni4bebe (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Tish lol but it's soooo high maintance. I always do this tho. I flip flop from blonde to brown ALL the time. I'm lucky tho, my hair handles it very well! 

Thanks for the advice ladies. I have decided I am to scared to do this on my own so I made an appointment lol. It's also much cheaper than my partial highlight w/ base that I usually do. The stylist I go to uped her highlights from $147 to $214. Can you believe it? My god lol


----------

